# Freshman Class



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Where are the pictures boys? We need something more than the standard "is this trad" questions. 

Forget about the dead horse in the middle of the room.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Did I hear someone say...another horse died? I call dibs on the shells!


----------



## dustindeed (Nov 17, 2006)

shouldn't you be more concerned about the pics and posts over on your invite-only forum?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

dustindeed said:


> shouldn't you be more concerned about the pics and posts over on your invite-only forum?


^Exhibit A in the case for an invite-only forum


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

dustindeed said:


> shouldn't you be more concerned about the pics and posts over on your invite-only forum?


If it wasn't invite only, it would just be another AAAT.

(Well played, Speas.)


----------



## dustindeed (Nov 17, 2006)

if you were driven to create your white bread paradise by pointless "what's the most trad" posts and other swarmy types, why bother coming back to troll around and berate "the freshman class?"

now let's all jump over to the curriculum and bask in the soothing glow of a town & country-esque, squire photo spread. 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...better now.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Yeah, what's with the trolling? Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see too many "is this trad?" questions in the last few dozen (or so) threads. In fact, the recent threads here on Ask Andy seem pretty similar to (albeit a little more lively than) those appearing over on the "invite only" forum. (Not to imply that I don't enjoy reading through a wordy thread on whether it's appropriate -- "trad", if you will -- to wear a rugby shirt, and whether it's "okay" for said shirt to have numbers. Wow, you guys really have advanced the ball over there.)


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Whatever the case, I hope AAAT can remain a resource for those looking for friendly help and information on traditional dress.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey have you guys seen the video for Tea Partay? It's hilarious and there's some great trad clothing in there.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Hey have you guys seen the video for Tea Partay? It's hilarious and there's some great trad clothing in there.


Haw haw!

=============================

Geez guys, chill! Duck's post was pretty innocuous and certainly not "trolling" (not that he needs me to defend him). I recall that when Duck joined, he jumped right in and posted pictures.

It helps the forum (and it is more fun) to post and look at pictures because it is easier to understand clothing when you can see it as opposed to just talking about it.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

randomdude said:


>


not again...


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

At ease Gentleman. I was hoping that a few people would post some photos and get a good thread going. 

DD - I like Squires photo spread, maybe you don't. But, hey it takes all kinds.
RonA - Advanced? You cannot advance this style much more. We can discuss it though.

Look, I like this place a lot. I really do. I enjoy posting here and learning new things, spreading around the information that I have learned. I was just trying to liven things up a little. Since a few of you are accusing me of trolling (for the first time here), I would love the opportunity to make it up to you. Here are a few of my favorite pictures from the last two years.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> not again...


For the record, when someone posts a link to the Tea Partay video now, it's almost certain to be a joke.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent idea Duck, we do need more pics. The digital camera is down for the count, so I'm having to pull out some oldies. Here's college trad - a trip to the Clemson v. Georgia Tech in ATL. I believe this was 2005.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

This is my favorite bow with a red uni striped shirt. Good combination.










A close up










Same tie, same shirt, different trousers. It is versatile.










Smathers and Branson belt










A little madras never hurt


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Duck, WNH and others, I apologize for overreacting and acting childish. Perhaps the accusation of "trolling" was a bit strong, and I shouldn't have taken a shot at WNH's "rugby shirt" thread. FWIW, however, I do find the idea of an exclusive, "invite only" forum about trad clothing a little silly...but hey, it's a free country and you guys can do what you want. I will admit to having enjoyed a few of the threads -- particularly Squire's resurgence.

As for the pictures, while I'm not personally into posting pics of myself on the internet (not that there's anything wrong with it), I think we all can agree that we enjoy pictures of like-minded folks dressed in Ivy/preppy clothing and that they add value to the forum.

Ron


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Blake, whatever you did to your significant other's face to obscure it is freaking me out.

A simple black rectangle over the eyes is much more traditional... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Blake, whatever you did to your significant other's face to obscure it is freaking me out.
> 
> A simple black rectangle over the eyes is much more traditional... :icon_smile_wink:


It was the first/quickest edit option I came across on photobucket.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Topsider said:


> A simple black rectangle over the eyes is much more traditional... :icon_smile_wink:


Actually, if I do say so myself, a nantucket red square is much more trad.

JB


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Duck,

What's the width of the first bow?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sure. It is a standard OTR #1 Brooks bow.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

To all: nice rescue of a thread that was heading the wrong direction.

Esp. since it brought a return of the lovely Miss Tradly photo : )


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

To go with the title. What were you wearing your freshman year in high school and college? I am going to try and scan some photos for you.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Freshman year of highschool: A lovely plaster cast. I broke my arm on like the 4th day of school. Fun times. Was in a cast or brace until almost May. The upside, the cute girl in my latin class helped me take my tests because i could not write. Why i never asked her out... doh. 

As to the clothes, mmmm i believe that was my flannel shirt/plaid shirt with jeans, a tshirt and a leather jacket days. 

College... ... nevermind. Duck now you have brought out all of those memories i have fought long and hard to repress.

Ha.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Duck said:


> To go with the title. What were you wearing your freshman year in high school and college? I am going to try and scan some photos for you.


Pretty much what I wear today....khakis and an OCBD, albeit, in a larger size. :icon_smile_big:

Cheers.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

dustindeed said:


> ...
> now let's all jump over to the curriculum and bask in the soothing glow of a town & country-esque, squire photo spread.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...better now.


ha,ha,ha!!!

Don't mind me, Dustin, it's just what I do. It's the same ol' shtick for the last three years now, nothing new. More than anything I hope it makes you smile---> Really!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> Actually, if I do say so myself, a nantucket red square is much more trad.
> 
> JB


Bonus points for the madras patchwork skirt...

Seeing that swirly effect always reminds me of the child molester in Thailand that they caught because they were able to un-swirl his pictures.

My camera is ancient but still functional. I need to get some pictures taken wearing bow ties other than with a tuxedo.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Seeing that swirly effect always reminds me of the child molester in Thailand that they caught because they were able to un-swirl his pictures.
> .


I thought the same thing, but it didn't stop me from using the effect.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Here ya go. This actually may have been Sophomore year but it is what I have close to hand. In this pic (fall semester) I am in the last row, far right. Big plaid Southwick jacket from John Wanamaker that I still have in mothballs (for Sartre Jr.).










In this second pic (spring semester) I am in the back row, second from right. Patch madras trousers, baby! I could flog them for a pretty penny today on e-Bay...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Just a foolish question but, why swirley-bob your face and leave the faces of all others clearly focused? Great pictures BTW!


----------



## lrd110 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all, I suppose this as a good a place as any to make my first post. I'll get some pictures up in time, but this seems like a great place to educate myself as my trad style "matures." Like many of you I've been wearing the same thing since I was four, but as I transition from student to professional, I am looking to expand my wardrobe accordingly while maintaining the staples I've had all my life. 

Mainly, I don't know a thing about shoes outside of Topsiders, Newbies and BB pennies, so expect some footwear questions. Cheers!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^ Welcome Sir. I would advise perusing through the Trad what are you wearing & what shoes are you wearing pages to see pictures. It provides a good foundation and a visual tool to use for questions.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Just a foolish question but, why swirley-bob your face and leave the faces of all others clearly focused? Great pictures BTW!


Good question. These pics are publicly available on my fraternity's website, so I'm not violating anyone else's privacy. I thought I might as well de-identify myself based on a general sense of paranoia.

tjs


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Freshman Year - The Warehouse, Oxford, MS










Gee, I wish I still had those pants.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

lrd110 said:


> Hello all, I suppose this as a good a place as any to make my first post. I'll get some pictures up in time, but this seems like a great place to educate myself as my trad style "matures." Like many of you I've been wearing the same thing since I was four, but as I transition from student to professional, I am looking to expand my wardrobe accordingly while maintaining the staples I've had all my life.
> 
> Mainly, I don't know a thing about shoes outside of Topsiders, Newbies and BB pennies, so expect some footwear questions. Cheers!


Welcome to the forum! Is that your own Defender 110 used in your avatar?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Just a foolish question but, why swirley-bob your face and leave the faces of all others clearly focused?


Actually I've often wondered why so many posting in these forums blot out or crop out their faces at all. I think this is the first forum that I've ever participated in where people routinely do that.

For example, I have participated in astronomy forums where folks post many pictures of their telescopes and home observatories and in most the you see the owner of the equipment, often with everyone from the spouse to the family dog, proudly posing with the gear. Much of this equipment is homemade and they are justifiably proud of it.

I see the same thing in my motorcycle forums where guys proudly pose in front of their bikes for all the world to see. Sometimes they substitute the wife or girl friend.

It just always seemed odd to me that so many in this forum are so different in this regard. Just wondering. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## lrd110 (Oct 22, 2008)

ds23pallas said:


> Welcome to the forum! Is that your own Defender 110 used in your avatar?


Thank you. Unfortunately it's not, it belongs to a friend of the family and is a source of endless envy for me haha. One day...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

jjohnson12 said:


> Freshman Year - The Warehouse, Oxford, MS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture. Let me guess - that was taken in the middle to late 1980s?

Your date's add a bead necklace, buckle clasp belt, and lip gloss remind me of an old girlfriend. I will not ask you why your friend's middle button was undone


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Great picture. Let me guess - that was taken in the middle to late 1980s?
> 
> Your date's add a bead necklace, buckle clasp belt, and lip gloss remind me of an old girlfriend. I will not ask you why your friend's middle button was undone


It was late September 1981.

That's my fraternity big sister, so it was strictly hands off.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

jjohnson12 said:


> That's my fraternity big sister, so it was strictly hands off.


Looks quite to the contrary from my angle.

JB


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Actually I've often wondered why so many posting in these forums blot out or crop out their faces at all. I think this is the first forum that I've ever participated in where people routinely do that.


I think the anonymity of the Internet, combined with the incredibly personal details some people post on here, makes people wary.

I've never posted any pictures of myself on here, but it's not because I'm concerned for my privacy. It's because it's been ages since I've been able to spend more than a few minutes putting together an outfit, so I'm always well-dressed but never worth depicting.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Actually I've often wondered why so many posting in these forums blot out or crop out their faces at all. I think this is the first forum that I've ever participated in where people routinely do that.
> 
> For example, I have participated in astronomy forums where folks post many pictures of their telescopes and home observatories and in most the you see the owner of the equipment, often with everyone from the spouse to the family dog, proudly posing with the gear. Much of this equipment is homemade and they are justifiably proud of it.
> 
> ...


I've wondered the same thing from time to time. But I guess it's better to be safe than sorry. Regardless I make y'all look at my ugly mug.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Actually I've often wondered why so many posting in these forums blot out or crop out their faces at all. I think this is the first forum that I've ever participated in where people routinely do that.


i think because some people don't feel comfortable sharing personal things to the public/internet. or maybe they just don't want to be walking down the street one day and then all of a sudden hear a "hi, aren't you ______ from AAAC?" hey, just saying, you never know... this situation would be sort of awkward, wouldn't it?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> i think because some people don't feel comfortable sharing personal things to the public/internet. or maybe they just don't want to be walking down the street one day and then all of a sudden hear a "hi, aren't you ______ from AAAC?" hey, just saying, you never know... this situation would be sort of awkward, wouldn't it?


Might be more awkward when your tailor is measuring your inseam and suddenly recognizes you.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I suppose I'm the "freshman class" here, so here goes.

My freshman year of high school I wore jeans and green-day t-shirts.

My freshman year of college I wore jeans and Pedro the Lion t-shirts (my taste in music had advanced but not my sartorial taste).

It wasn't until this summer that I found this site and started dressing decently. I still have a long way to go I'm sure. Here are some pictures. I don't have a tailor, so I'm not afraid. Let me know what you all think.

On the way to church with my new (used) BB Olive Poplin sack a few months ago.





On the way to dinner with my wife in my new (used) BB sack blazer, also a few months ago.





This was today, same BB sack blazer.



Conor


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Just a foolish question but, why swirley-bob your face and leave the faces of all others clearly focused?


Did you ever watch "The Ring"?
:icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Can't say that I have. Would you recommend it?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Redmanca -- good looks.

tjs


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Redmanca,

Looks good. From what I can tell your break is excellent. It looks like your jacket sleeves may need to be taken up, although it's hard to tell. Tripreed may be able to point you in the right direction.

Glad to see a Clemson man stepping up to the plate.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> or maybe they just don't want to be walking down the street one day and then all of a sudden hear a "hi, aren't you ______ from AAAC?"


I'd welcome such an occurrence. I suppose this suggests that I should post pictures of myself. In full Trad attire, of course.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Sartre said:


> Redmanca -- good looks.
> 
> tjs


I agree. Nicely done!


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and compliments guys! Very encouraging.



Sartre said:


> Redmanca -- good looks.
> 
> tjs


Thank you.



clemsontiger said:


> Redmanca,
> 
> Looks good. From what I can tell your break is excellent. It looks like your jacket sleeves may need to be taken up, although it's hard to tell. Tripreed may be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Glad to see a Clemson man stepping up to the plate.


Ya, the sleeves do need to be taken up a little. Sometimes they seem fine and other times they feel way too long. I do need to find a tailor though!

Side note: did you ever make your way to M.H. Frank when you were here? I think it's a great place. Steve recommended a tailor in Pendelton to me but I haven't been able to check them out yet.



paper clip said:


> I agree. Nicely done!


Thank you very much.

Conor


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

redmanca said:


> Side note: did you ever make your way to M.H. Frank when you were here? I think it's a great place. Steve recommended a tailor in Pendelton to me but I haven't been able to check them out yet.
> 
> Conor


Steve and Jay are great. They were always willing to take some time to teach me things and they understood that since I was a student I wasn't able to buy much. I wish I had gotten my head around dressing well before my Junior year and so I could have gotten a job there.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Steve and Jay are great. They were always willing to take some time to teach me things and they understood that since I was a student I wasn't able to buy much. I wish I had gotten my head around dressing well before my Junior year and so I could have gotten a job there.


Ha, I agree with all of this post, especially the part about wanting to get a job there. I called this past summer to see if they needed anyone, but as you know summer in Clemson is mighty slow and they didn't need anyone else.

I usually buy a pocket square when I go in, not because I feel I have to (they are great about not pressuring for a sale) but because I love buying them. During the summer 1/2 off sale I probably bought around 10 ties in a few weeks, and about as many pocket squares. So much so that before we traded names Steve would refer to me as "the pocket square guy."

Once I overheard two of the student workers there discussing what they were going to get from a new fall/winter catalogs. Some guys have all the luck...they also close during home games!

Conor


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> i think because some people don't feel comfortable sharing personal things to the public/internet. or maybe they just don't want to be walking down the street one day and then all of a sudden hear a "hi, aren't you ______ from AAAC?" hey, just saying, you never know... this situation would be sort of awkward, wouldn't it?


Actually, a proper gentleman would just nod his head and maybe tip his hat with his walking stick.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

One my favorite things I picked up there was a purple bow with green palms and pink flamingos. It was marked down to a crazy price because no one saw its potential.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Sartre said:


> Here ya go. This actually may have been Sophomore year but it is what I have close to hand. In this pic (fall semester) I am in the last row, far right. Big plaid Southwick jacket from John Wanamaker that I still have in mothballs (for Sartre Jr.).
> 
> In this second pic (spring semester) I am in the back row, second from right. Patch madras trousers, baby! I could flog them for a pretty penny today on e-Bay...


Sartre -

Just curious, what year was this? It looks like it's just on the line between the 70s and the Reagan Revolution. There are a couple guys who are still clinging to 70s styles, but most have a foot in the 80s camp.

I'm going to guess '80 or '81.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

playdohh22 said:


> i think because some people don't feel comfortable sharing personal things to the public/internet. or maybe they just don't want to be walking down the street one day and then all of a sudden hear a "hi, aren't you ______ from AAAC?" hey, just saying, you never know... this situation would be sort of awkward, wouldn't it?


There are much worse places to be recognized from.

I know there are quite a few members from Atlanta on here, and whenever I see someone particularly well dressed I wonder if it's someone I know from here.

A friend met a gentleman named Clark the other night at a birthday party for one of her law school classmates. She said he was the only person she ever met who dressed better than I do. :icon_smile: I'm curious if he's on here, too.


----------



## Air King (Dec 17, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> Actually, if I do say so myself, a nantucket red square is much more trad.
> 
> JB


Why don't women dress like this anymore? I'm so much more attracted to a girl who looks like this than some bimbo with a horrible dye job and a lobster-esque "tan". Good on you sir, she looks like a catch, even if the most important part is blurred out.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Air King said:


> Why don't women dress like this anymore?


Because the horrible dye job and lobster-esque "tan" catch your eye faster?

The young lady is very lovely.


----------

